# Weak rider visiting Boulder CO--any must-sees



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm visiting Boulder area for work next week and will have parts of 2 days to ride. I plan on renting a road bike  from University Bicycles. Is there any route in the area that I should make sure I do? I'm weak, only good for about 50 miles with easy climbing. I could also rent a mountain bike and for easy, non-technical trails.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Reynolds531 said:


> I'm visiting Boulder area for work next week and will have parts of 2 days to ride. I plan on renting a road bike from University Bicycles. Is there any route in the area that I should make sure I do? I'm weak, only good for about 50 miles with easy climbing. I could also rent a mountain bike and for easy, non-technical trails.


No really good mountain biking from town--will you have a vehicle? If so you can drive to some nice mountain bike trails. Lots of good road rides. Where are you staying? Popular routes are up Flagstaff, Lefthand Canyon, Morgul Bismarck (though I think that development has pretty much ruined parts of this classic route), Fruit Loops via Lyons, or you can just head out East and make a loop back to town.

If you're in town on Thursday join us for a cruiser ride.  Photo from this week.


----------



## bvfrompc (Dec 20, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Popular routes are:
> 
> up Flagstaff - Hella steep climbing
> Lefthand Canyon, Longer not as steep climbing
> ...


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

I second the Carter Lake route. Likewise, there's a bunch of dirt roads north of town that you can do on a road bike. 

There's some MTB up the Canyon about 15 minutes away in Betasso Reserve. Check with U-Bikes because there are blacked-out days when no MTBs are allowed. 

If I understand your MTB needs correctly, the "Dirty Bismark" should fit your needs very nicely. A beautiful area that is all off-road, but not technical. The route generally follows the famous road course Morgul-Bismark and it is all on dirt. Starts out in the little town of Marshall. 

Here's the scoop: http://bouldermountainbike.org/route/dirty-bismark-route

If you want to do some road riding, PM me. I'm old, fat, and slow (did I mention fat?). Not sure if our schedules would sync, but if you're amenable, let me know.


----------

